# Sex offenders are charged with failing to register



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - Police rounded up five convicted sex offenders Tuesday, charging them with failure to register. 
Department spokesman Capt. Richard Spirlet said the charges weren't a sting, just regular follow-up work. 
"The state will send down a list of people in the area who are due to register or who haven't re-registered," he said. 
The Massachusetts Sex Offender Registry Board requires Level 2 and 3 offenders to register yearly with their local police departments during the month of their birthdays, Capt. Spirlet said. 
The board sends letters to such offenders when they are close to their deadlines, the captain said. Within five days of receiving those letters, the offenders must report to the police. 
Local police receive regular updates from the state about convicted offenders who miss their deadlines, Capt. Spirlet said. 
"We're always looking," he said. "They just happened to get lucky the other night." 
Of those charged, 48-year-old Louis M. Azevedo of 151 Florence St., 46-year-old David S. Gould of 157 Grinnell St., 47-year-old Philip Ferran of 130 Fair St. and 47-year-old Harold W. Graves of 180 Sawyer St. are Level 2 offenders. Dana L. Texiera, 36, of 462 Purchase St. is a Level 3 offender. 
Police found all but Mr. Graves in their homes.

Contact Rob Margetta 
at [email protected]


----------

